# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Μαρούσι, αναμονή για BB link

## GP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Καθώς δε βρίσκω κάποιο AP για να συνδεθώ πάνω του ως client έθεσα το d-link σε κατάσταση AP με σκοπό μια πιθανή σύνδεση στο δίκτυο μέσω bb link. Συνεννοήθηκα με τον dlogic(#3649) και ίσως γίνει κάτι. Έχω στρέψει την κεραία προς το μέρος του και τώρα περιμένω κάποια δοκιμή από εκέινον. Ως SSID έχω θέσει την εξής, awmn-4270. 

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

